# A couple of recent projects



## Reed Enright (Aug 27, 2016)

New guy here. Feel free to criticize. I am always looking to learn. Started out to make a mallet. Wound up with three. Haven't put the wheels on the table yet.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Reed Enright (Aug 27, 2016)

Sorry about the double post..not sure how that happened


----------



## Ray D (Aug 27, 2016)

I don't see anything to criticize..lol. Great looking tools for the shop. I really like those mallets but they may be too nice to use. 
Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ray D (Aug 27, 2016)

I just seen that nice fan in the background. I could sure use one of those down here in sunny hot Florida.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 27, 2016)

Everything is great! I really like the combo of colors on the mallets

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 27, 2016)

I think the table had an accident... must be camera shy....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reed Enright (Aug 27, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I think the table had an accident... must be camera shy....


Ha! Didn't notice that. Actually that is an epoxy spill from many years ago and I cannot get it to come up.


----------



## Tony (Aug 27, 2016)

Great projects, I too am a fan of the wood combos, specifically the Walnut/Purpleheart mallet. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 28, 2016)

Great looking mallets Reed. I like the shape on the handles. It looks very comfortable to use.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2016)

Reed Enright said:


> Sorry about the double post..not sure how that happened



I fixed it....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 28, 2016)

I like the mallets!! Nicely done.....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 28, 2016)

Cool stuff Reed! Your shop looks pretty spacious, or maybe it's an illusion. Ya can't have too many tables....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

